# WOT streamen Lagproblem



## Rattan (9. März 2019)

Moin.

wir spielen mit Begeisterung WOT und sind auch in einem Clan organisiert. Einer von uns streamt dabei, um Gefechte auch für die nicht teilnehmenden Clanmitgliedern erlebbar zu machen.

Folgendes Problem taucht dabei auf. 
Durch verschiedene Einstellungen hat der Streamer eine gute Qualität erreicht, solange man den Panzer von oben sieht. Geht er jedoch Zoom-Modus, zum genaueren einzielen auf einen Gegner, ruckelt das Bild extrem, so daß das zuschauen zur Qual wird.

Sein Rechner...

i7 8700k, 32gb Ram, mit einer 1080ti kombiniert. Genauere Daten kann ich bei Bedarf nachliefern.

Wir sind für jeden Tip dankbar...


Gruß, Rattan


----------



## NatokWa (9. März 2019)

Tja , höhrt sich für mich so an als würde er eine starke Komprimierung verwenden , was super in Echtzeit klappt wenn wenig bewegte nzw stark sich verändernden Teile im Bild sind (Panzer von oben z.B.) und EXTREMST Leistung braucht sobald sich "alles" bewegt+verändert . Streame zwar selbst nicht , aber das fällt mir anhand deiner Beschreibung sofort ins Auge .


----------



## Rattan (9. März 2019)

Ok, schon mal vielen Dank, werde es heute abend weitergeben...




Sonst noch jemand eine Idee ?


----------

